# REO delivery USPS International Express



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

hi guys

how efficient is usps international express ($55) option to bring in reos. do they deliver to your door or does it go to post office

thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hi guys
> 
> how efficient is usps international express ($55) option to bring in reos. do they deliver to your door or does it go to post office
> 
> thanks



It goes to the Post Office unfortunately... I have used it a few times to bring in REO's and in the past it took around 10 days to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It goes to the Post Office unfortunately... I have used it a few times to bring in REO's and in the past it took around 10 days to arrive.



thanks @Rob Fisher ....guess now the hard wait


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

My two previous Reo deliveries from Reosmods with the more expensive delivery option (about $50 if i recall) came directly to my door

But that was some time ago - around May14 and a few months after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

Silver said:


> My two previous Reo deliveries from Reosmods with the more expensive delivery option (about $50 if i recall) came directly to my door
> 
> But that was some time ago - around May14 and a few months after that



thanks @Silver ...optomistic that this is the case...


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

We did a group buy a month back and used usps express and it was delivered to my door within just over a week.


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> We did a group buy a month back and used usps express and it was delivered to my door within just over a week.



thanks @Clouds4Days ...did u get nailed with customs and where did u pay this?


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @Clouds4Days ...did u get nailed with customs and where did u pay this?



Hi @incredible_hullk - on both my deliveries I paid the courier at the door
The first time it was very low - i paid about R100 on a fairly large order (3 Reos)
The second time it was more - about R200-300 on a similar order

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @Clouds4Days ...did u get nailed with customs and where did u pay this?



I honestly think customs charges what ever they feel like but our order was around $500 and we payed +/-R300 customs.
Sorry ignore the paypal thing. Didnt understand the question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @incredible_hullk - on both my deliveries I paid the courier at the door
> The first time it was very low - i paid about R100 on a fairly large order (3 Reos)
> The second time it was more - about R200-300 on a similar order



Thats correct you pay the delivery guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/8/16)

thanks all...oh dear now im in trouble...put my home address and wifey will have to pay customs and she gonna its expensive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks all...oh dear now im in trouble...put my home address and wifey will have to pay customs and she gonna its expensive



Make sure on the same day they deliver your goods, you get a florist to deliver some flowers too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/8/16)

I was part of a group buy about 3 months ago - postage was relatively efficient but unfortunately we were hit quite hard with duty. Seems like it's luck-of-the-draw when it comes to customs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (16/10/16)

Reo Shipping via USPS, to the SA Post Office, and Customs experience.. Brief summary those that are doing orders may be interested..

According to USPS tracking below, customs was done in JHB which could be correct, but everything seemed fine according to the tracking. The package was later detained in Durban. There is no indication of that, the movement had stopped so I enquired and found out that they were waiting for an invoice. I went to SARS at the Durmail hub, paid the tax and collected it.

Once in SA, switch to the local tracking which is more accurate and detailed. The USPS tracking number works but if it doesn't, just call and ask for the new SA tracking number. The local tracking info also failed to inform me about the parcel being detained, but instead the local tracking showed parcel in transit.





The declared value by the sender was $24 which was too low, especially considering that the postage amounted to $61.28, and both of these amounts are printed on the package so according to the inspector it had to be stopped. Maybe check beforehand to make sure you are satisfied with the declared value.





And finally the taxman was in a bad mood on that day and the VAT and clearance fee for the package was came to R659.59. I was unlucky this time because I've personally never been fully charged for anything received via international airmail, and generally most guys get away with a small amount. It's a 1 in 10 chance so the next 9 people are safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

eish sorry @M5000..thats harsh. thks for the informative info for future guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Oh and another thing for wannabe reonauts: usps recycles tracking numbers that only resets after 28 to 48 hrs. So with my shipment it showed a delivery to Japan in 2014 and other corrected a day later after scanning by usps

I confirmed this with usps and it may or may not affect people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Oh and another thing for wannabe reonauts: usps recycles tracking numbers that only resets after 28 to 48 hrs. So with my shipment it showed a delivery to Japan in 2014 and other corrected a day later after scanning by usps
> 
> I confirmed this with usps and it may or may not affect people.



Its happened to me too. I nearly shat my pants when i saw it was deliverd somewhere else

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------

